# Dolce



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone have feedback on Dolce Maltese? I don't see anything about health testing on the website. They are local, which is a convenience. I would appreciate any candid, honest thoughts. You may PM me if you wish.
Many thanks. 

http://dolcemaltese.com/


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about them personally, but I didn't see anything from their site that looked like a red flag. They have some really darling babies.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree. I looked over the site and nothing seemed odd about it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Overall they look okay to me, although I would be concerned about the fact that many of their "Available Puppies" don't come from Champion Sires OR Champion Dams. The price for the puppies is high if they aren't Champion Sired at the very least.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This woman is on another Maltese mailing list. I haven't been active on the mailing list and forums for a while (trying to focus on other aspects of my life) so I am not sure what her breeding program is like now. From what I remember, she loved her Maltese and raised them well. She has couple of Maltese that go back to Chalet de Maltese and Marcris lines. She obtained them from Villa Marsesca. Anyways, my information is a few years out of date.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I also know of her from a different list and she has some nice looking dogs. The puppies she has listed for sale are darling. I would definitely contact her, especially since she is local for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would guess her dogs out of champions are more than 1500. Best to call and see.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 11 2008, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668243


> I also know of her from a different list and she has some nice looking dogs. The puppies she has listed for sale are darling. I would definitely contact her, especially since she is local for you.[/B]



I'd call her too. A friend of mine has one of her pups and she's a healthy darling little doll. My friend has been very happy with her. Sandy has been on another list I'm on for years and has always been caring toward her Maltese. Getting a puppy from someone close would be such a bonus. You don't have to go cross country to get a nice Maltese.

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She has absolutely beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for your input. I really don't care about cost. I'm probably not going to be getting this dog for 6 months. Health is the most important thing to me. The location is handy, though. My past dogs we've picked up and they flew in first class with us - gotta love those miles. 

Is it best to talk to the breeders I'm interested in NOW, even though I won't be ready for a while? 

Thank you again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, definitely contact any breeders you are interested in now. There is a possibility that they will have a waiting list.

I will be adding a new puppy in about 10-12 months, and have already started contacting breeders. Not all breeders have puppies available every month, so you have to coordinate with them when you will be ready to add your new family member.

Also, you might change your mind about certain breeders after you get in contact with them -- I have narrowed down breeders of my next puppy to about 3, down from about 10.


----------

